# dhcpd complaints [solved]

## eruditas

```
Sep 11 15:25:18 darwin dhcpd: Dynamic and static leases present for 192.168.1.2.

Sep 11 15:25:18 darwin dhcpd: Remove host declaration mantas or remove 192.168.1.2

Sep 11 15:25:18 darwin dhcpd: from the dynamic address pool for 192.168.1/24

Sep 11 15:25:18 darwin dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.2 from 00:00:00:00:01:02 via wlan1

Sep 11 15:25:18 darwin dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.2 to 00:00:00:00:01:02 via wlan1

```

```

cat /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

authoritative;

ddns-update-style interim;

#################################

######## Wireless subnet ########

#################################

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

    range 192.168.1.2 192.168.1.4;

    default-lease-time 259200;

    max-lease-time 518400;

    option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

    option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;

    option routers 192.168.1.1;

    option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1;

    deny unknown-clients;

}

host mantas {

  hardware ethernet 00:00:00:00:01:02;

  fixed-address 192.168.1.2;

  option routers 192.168.1.1;

  option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;

}

```

I don't see what's wrong with my dhcpd and why /var/log/messages complaints about it

----------

## Raniz

It complains about the fact that you've set 192.168.0.2 to a static host but still has it in the range of leasable addresses. You've allocated a range of addresses and then allocated all addresses in that range via static host configuration.

You should set your ranges to not include the static hosts.

----------

## eruditas

Thanks for the answer.  :Wink: 

----------

